# Elektronikas pamati >  Lambda + Atmel

## Powerons

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kā nolasīt labda zondes mērījumus lai var parādīt skābekļa daudzumu gāzēs procentos.
Ar Atmeli puslīdz skaidra lieta, padod uz ADC 0-5V un lasa vērtību, tikai tai lambda zondei tas signāls visai nelineārs. 
Kā var dabūt labda signālu tā lai mikrokontrolieris to saprastu?

----------


## Colibris

Parastajai lambda zondei ir ljoti shaura josla. Sanaak taa ka redzi tikai vai ir par daudz vai maz, bet cik par daudz vai maz neredzi.
Ja veelies ko praatiigu sameeriit, tad Tev vajadzees platjoslas lambda zondi. Bet tas buus mazliet daargaak.

----------


## Slowmo

Droši vien kaut kāda vieda kalibrācija jāveic, lai norādītu, kādam spriegumam atbilst kāds procents. Es droši vien pēc dotā grafika sastādītu tabulu, kuru iedzītu mikrokontroilerī. Pēc šīs tabulas tad arī atgrieztu vērtību procentos.

----------


## Powerons

Nu doma to lambdu izmantot nevis mašīnai, bet ielikt apkures katla dūmgāzēs, tāpēc vajag redzēt kautcik sakarīgu skābekļa daudzumu. 
Vismaz lielākajā daļā no 0-21% gaisā 21% skābeklis. Tabulu mikrokontrolierī ielikt jau var un droši vien jebkurā gadījumā vajadzēs, tikai tas signāla lēciens pa vidu milzīgs. Varbūt ir kāds čips no motora vadības, kas māk pārvērst to labda signālu lai ADC normāli saprot.

----------


## Colibris

Tad Tev pavisam noteikti vajag wideband zondi.

----------


## M_J

Daudz informācijas ir wbo2.com. Tur var arī pasūtīt komplektus. Pats no turienes pasūtīju DIY komplektu. Izmaksāja kaut kur pie Ls130, ieskaitot zondi. Ja grib platjoslas zondes kontrolieri taisīt pats, tur ir apstāstīts platjoslas zondes darbības princips. Protams, viss līdz galam izstāstīts nav, bet pietiek, lai sāktu domāt un meklēt iztrūkstošo. Vēl laba informācija, kas var noderēt, būvējot platjoslas zondes kontrolieri ir wbo2.narod.ru, bet par to, kā to risina pats BOSCH, var palasīt www.semiconductors.bosch.de/en/30/engine/engine.asp CJ120 un CJ125 aprakstos. Ar šaurjoslas, protams, strādāt var, bet ja ir pamēģināts ar platjoslas, tad ar šaurjoslas vairs negribas. Es to par motoriem. Bet nav jau principiālas atšķirības, arī modernās katlu mājās, kas darbojas ar šķeldu esmu redzējis lambda zondes. Pie tam ne platjoslas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Re kur arī pielietojums
Now the clean and dry gas is mixed with the right amount of air to achieve an ignitable mixture. The
necessary amount of oxygen is determined by a lambda feedback control.
http://www.icrepq.com/ICREPQ'09/478-schuster.pdf

----------


## ptr

> Daudz informācijas ir wbo2.com. Tur var arī pasūtīt komplektus. Pats no turienes pasūtīju DIY komplektu. Izmaksāja kaut kur pie Ls130, ieskaitot zondi. Ja grib platjoslas zondes kontrolieri taisīt pats, tur ir apstāstīts platjoslas zondes darbības princips.


 Vēl lētā gala DIY alternatīvu var skatīt http://14point7.com  Risinājums gan mazāk izplatīts un ar suppotru arī švakāk kā wbo2. Kādreiz tur plati un mcu pasūtīju par, liekas, 30$. Tagad gan tur piedāvā tikai pilnu komplektu.
Vispār dīvaini, ka nekur neesmu sastapis nevienu open source risinājumu platjoslas zondes vadībai. It kā jau nekādu grandiozu noslēpumu tur nav, rakstīšana vaina, bet mana arī nepietiek niknuma pieķerties. 
Vispār jau, ja te grozās vēl kādi ieinteresēti cilvēki, kas ar platjoslas lambdām spēlējas, būtu interesanti uzrīkot kādu salīdzināšanas testu.




> Ar šaurjoslas, protams, strādāt var, bet ja ir pamēģināts ar platjoslas, tad ar šaurjoslas vairs negribas. Es to par motoriem. Bet nav jau principiālas atšķirības, arī modernās katlu mājās, kas darbojas ar šķeldu esmu redzējis lambda zondes. Pie tam ne platjoslas.


 Nezinu, kāda strādāšana te domāta, bet šaurjoslas zondei principā ir tikai divi stāvokļi  - lambda >1 un lambda <1. Ja ar to pietiek, tad ok. Ja gribas O2 koncentrāciju kaut cik ticami zināt jebkurā punktā, tad pēc smaržas vai garšas varētu būt precīzāk nekā zīlēt no parastās šaurjoslas zondes radījumiem. Tikai un vienīgi platjosla.

Par apkures sistēmu specifiku gan neko nepateikšu. Man ar šīm lietiņām darīšana bijusi tikai motoru sakarā.

----------


## efi

Labdien.

Ir nācies daudz strādāt ar lambda zondēm, no pieredzes varu teikt ka optimums ir šis komplekts (http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/lc1.php). Ja tomēr gribās būvēt kautko savu, tad iesaku izmantot CJ125.

PS
 Man ir testu plate CJ125 + ATMega.

----------


## Colibris

Malacis ptr.   ::    rekur ir open source --> http://14point7.com/Widebands/ADis/ADis.htm

----------


## M_J

Tas open source ir tikai priekš displeja.

----------


## ptr

> Malacis ptr.     rekur ir open source --> http://14point7.com/Widebands/ADis/ADis.htm


 Tālāk par pirmo rindiņu izlasīji ?  Ar displeju draiveriem pilna pasaule.

Efi: Varētu drusku sīkā par to testu plati ? no kurienes nāk ?

----------


## efi

> Efi: Varētu drusku sīkā par to testu plati ? no kurienes nāk ?


 Nopirku sastāvdaļas un salodēju, uz plates ir arī HIP9011.

[attachment=0:1olz8sgn]Lambda.jpg[/attachment:1olz8sgn]

----------


## gintsk

Platjoslas zondi ieviesa pavisam nesen. Bet vajadzība pēc tāda verķa jau bija sen.
Viens no pirmajiem man zināmajiem ir autronic verķis, kurš izmantoja dārgu BOSCH šurjoslas zondi, kurai, sķiet, sildelementa strāva tika izmantota temperatūras mērījumam un attiecīgai korekcijai. Tas lai novērstu problēmu, ko redzam diagrammā augstāk.

Manuprāt līdzīgu metodi lieto subaru. zonde it kā šurjoslas, bet bloks no viņas lasa ko vairāk.

Mūsdienās, ja runa ir par iekšdedzes motoru kontroli - viennozīmīgi platjoslas.

augstāk ieteica Innovate LC1. 
Es to klaji neiesaku. Risinājums ir slikts. Gan dzelziski (nav aizsardzības) gan prograamiski, gan kvalitatīvi. Man pašam ir bijis tikai viens tāds s...ds. Bet zinu diezgan daudzus automīļus te pat Latvijā, kam viņi vienkārši nobeidzas. Man strādāja ar pārtraukumiem mērījumos - tipa "pārkarst". 90cm no galvas, kur vispār nav nekādas temperatūras. Tie, kas iedziļinājušies, saka, ka izmantoti kaut kādi lētie stūru griešanas paņemieni, kas saīsina zondes mūžu un neatbilst BOSCH datasheeta prasībām. Tā pat esmu lietojis pilnīgi jaunu LM1, kas rādīja stabili 1 afr uz bīstamo pusi. Liec kādu zondi gribi, kalibrē kā gribi. Tests, ko reklamē pats ražotājs ir viņu sponsorēts. Alternatīvi testi to apgāž.

Gints

----------


## efi

> Es to klaji neiesaku. Risinājums ir slikts. Gan dzelziski (nav aizsardzības) gan prograamiski, gan kvalitatīvi. Man pašam ir bijis tikai viens tāds s...ds.


 Jums gan ir izveidojusies milzīga statistika.



> Bet zinu diezgan daudzus automīļus te pat Latvijā, kam viņi vienkārši nobeidzas. Man strādāja ar pārtraukumiem mērījumos - tipa "pārkarst". 90cm no galvas, kur vispār nav nekādas temperatūras.


 BOSCH platjoslas zondes nedrīkst ilgstoši darbināt pārmērīgi treknos maisījumos tā arī ir jūsu un diezgan daudzo automīļu problēma.   



> Tie, kas iedziļinājušies, saka, ka izmantoti kaut kādi lētie stūru griešanas paņemieni, kas saīsina zondes mūžu un neatbilst BOSCH datasheeta prasībām.


 Ja tie kas iedziļinās saka "lētie stūru griešanas paņemieni" tad labāk lai viņi iedziļinās savas izglītības kvalitātē. 



> Tā pat esmu lietojis pilnīgi jaunu LM1, kas rādīja stabili 1 afr uz bīstamo pusi. Liec kādu zondi gribi, kalibrē kā gribi. Tests, ko reklamē pats ražotājs ir viņu sponsorēts. Alternatīvi testi to apgāž.


 Alternatīvos testus studijā (forumā)!

----------


## gintsk

Tak, mīļo cilvēk. Pirms sāc aiztāvēt šo izstrādājumu, palasi kaut vai pašu innovate forumu. Pameklē bildes, kur "hakeri" griezuši viņu vaļā un devuši citiem lietotājiem padomus, kā izveidot ķēdēm aizsardzību kuras tur nav vai ir nepietiekama, lai liktu viņu pie automobiļa.
Palasi, cik sūdzības ir par signāla pārtaukumiem. Kur atmosfēriskajam motoram 850 grādi metra attālumā no galvas? Braucot pa ielu. Vai kaut vai sacīkstēs. Un ja tā, kāpēc šādā kritiskā situācijā signāls būtu jāpārtrauc? No zondes datasheeta manuprāt tas neizriet. Citi tā nedara, pamatoti uzskatot, ka labāk zaudēt precizitāti nekā informāciju vispār! 
Sūdzas pat to, ka biežāk kā citiem ražotājiem mirst zondes. Kapēc?
Pats zinu kādus 7-8 us gadījumus te pat Latvijā, kur LC1 ir iemesti garažas stūrī. Man mājās divi mētājas.
Lasīju smieklīgu gadījumu, kur cilvēks bija nopircis 2gab priekš V8 un kā muļķis viņus mainījis vietām, krustojis, kalibrējis, pārkalibrējis, lai beigās nopirktu citu ražojumu un aizmirstu problēmas ar greiziem rādījumiem.

LM1 man bija pēdējā pile.

Var jau būt esmu neobjektīvs. Un man ar citiem ražotājiem ir paveicies, un to te nav tik daudz. Bet tad neesmu vienīgais  neobjektīvais pasaulē  :: 

Par testu pagooglē. Domāju, ka par to bija runāts Evolūciju forumā, piedāvājot alternatīvas.

Gints

----------


## efi

> Tak, mīļo cilvēk. Pirms sāc aiztāvēt šo izstrādājumu,


 Jūs kautko jaucat, vienīgais ko es aizstāvu ir objektivitāte.



> palasi kaut vai pašu innovate forumu. Pameklē bildes, kur "hakeri" griezuši viņu vaļā un devuši citiem lietotājiem padomus, kā izveidot ķēdēm aizsardzību kuras tur nav vai ir nepietiekama, lai liktu viņu pie automobiļa.


 Jā.. "hakeri" tā ir nopietna lieta  :: . Bet labāk parasti ir izlasīt instrukciju, un galvenais saprast kas taja rakstīts un zīmēts.



> Palasi, cik sūdzības ir par signāla pārtaukumiem. Kur atmosfēriskajam motoram 850 grādi metra attālumā no galvas? Braucot pa ielu. Vai kaut vai sacīkstēs. Un ja tā, kāpēc šādā kritiskā situācijā signāls būtu jāpārtrauc? No zondes datasheeta manuprāt tas neizriet. Citi tā nedara, pamatoti uzskatot, ka labāk zaudēt precizitāti nekā informāciju vispār!


  Problēma ir tikai tā ka precizitātes zaudēšana nav normēta un var novest pie bēdīgām sekām, toties atslēgšanās ir viennozīmīga un liek: pāriet vadības blokam aizsargrežīmā vai lietotājam savest kārtībā regulējumus.(Ja jums ir iespēja papētiet ka strādā BOSCH vadības bloki.)



> Sūdzas pat to, ka biežāk kā citiem ražotājiem mirst zondes. Kapēc?
> Pats zinu kādus 7-8 us gadījumus te pat Latvijā, kur LC1 ir iemesti garažas stūrī. Man mājās divi mētājas.
> Lasīju smieklīgu gadījumu, kur cilvēks bija nopircis 2gab priekš V8 un kā muļķis viņus mainījis vietām, krustojis, kalibrējis, pārkalibrējis, lai beigās nopirktu citu ražojumu un aizmirstu problēmas ar greiziem rādījumiem.


 Tas mani nepārsteidz jo ir cilvēki kuriem tikai blakus jāpastāv lai kautkas salūztu. 



> LM1 man bija pēdējā pile. 
> Var jau būt esmu neobjektīvs. Un man ar citiem ražotājiem ir paveicies, un to te nav tik daudz. Bet tad neesmu vienīgais  neobjektīvais pasaulē


 Tā jau ir īsta vīra valoda.



> Par testu pagooglē. Domāju, ka par to bija runāts Evolūciju forumā, piedāvājot alternatīvas.


 "Par testu pagooglē" tas nav arguments, jūsu izvietotās saites, gan varētu būt.

----------


## gintsk

Es vien paužu savu subjektīvo viedokli, kas pamatojas manā un citu lietotāju pieredzē. Ja kādam būs vēme papētīt sīkāk, tas to izdarīs. Bet diez vai atrodot akmenī kaltu zinātnisku objektivitāti.
Pieminēšu, ka ražotājs ir mainījis sazemējuma ieteikumus vairākkārt. Tādai ierīcei būtu loģiski, ja anlogā masa būtu savienojama ar vadības bloka vai datu loggera analogo masu. Bet tāda iespēja vairs netiek pieļauta: abām (vai vecākiem modeļiem visām trim) masām ir jābūt pievienotām vienā punktā. Ar visu to (neko vairāk lietas labā  darīt netiek prasīts) lc1 nosprāgst.
http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/supp ... Manual.pdf
Izlasam 7.8. Nav stulbi?

Daudzi vadības bloki "neprot" sapratst , ka sastingušais degmaisījuma signāls parasti izmantotajā vienā vadā ir kļūme. Avārijas režimu, protams, blokam var orgaizēt ar aplinkus ceļu, izmantojot otru analogo izeju kā signālu par kļūmi, ko tālāk ir jāmēģina pasniegt tā lai bloks to saprastu. Tomēr 99% gadījumu tas netiek realizēts, jo nav tādu plaši pieejamu ieteikumu/aprakstu. 
Te atļaušos pieturēties pie viedokļa, ka drošāk tomēr dot neprecīzu signālu (kura precizitāte IR aprakstīta zondes dokumentācijā), kā nolikt lietotāju-parasto nedokumentētas konfigurēšanas priekšā.

BOSCH bloki izmanto iebūvētu konrolieri zondei. Tad kļumes atpazīšana kļust viegla.
~~~~
tikai viens piemērs no http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/foru ... php?t=8662



> I expect general problems with the power supply of the device. The 5V power supply IC LM1086CS50 has a B560C diode at its input for reverse voltage protection but no zener diode at the input to suppress transients. I saw this on another brand wide band lambda sensor which uses a 7905 (1A instead of 1.5 A for the LM1086cs50) as power supply for the controller.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Daudzi vadības bloki "neprot" saprast , ka sastingušais degmaisījuma signāls parasti izmantotajā vienā vadā ir kļūme. .......tas netiek realizēts, jo nav tādu plaši pieejamu ieteikumu/aprakstu. 
> Te atļaušos pieturēties pie viedokļa, ka drošāk tomēr dot neprecīzu signālu (kura precizitāte IR aprakstīta zondes dokumentācijā), kā nolikt lietotāju-parasto nedokumentētas konfigurēšanas priekšā.


 [/quote]

ja prastai detaļai var uzķibināt sazin kādu simbolu vai motorollera taisngriezim tā apslēpt shēmu, ka jājauc zem mikroskopa, tad kāds ekonomiskais pamatojums būtu atklāt dzelzisko un softisko motora regulācijas mehānismu?

----------


## gintsk

> ja prastai detaļai var uzķibināt sazin kādu simbolu vai motorollera taisngriezim tā apslēpt shēmu, ka jājauc zem mikroskopa, tad kāds ekonomiskais pamatojums būtu atklāt dzelzisko un softisko motora regulācijas mehānismu?


 Par ko tieši ir jautājums? Zondi, aftermarketa kontrolieri, orģināo zondes kontrolieri vai BOSCH bloku?

----------


## Raimonds1

> .... blokam var orgaizēt ar aplinkus ceļu, izmantojot otru analogo izeju kā signālu par kļūmi, ko tālāk ir jāmēģina pasniegt tā lai bloks to saprastu. Tomēr 99% gadījumu tas netiek realizēts, jo nav tādu plaši pieejamu ieteikumu/aprakstu. 
> Te atļaušos pieturēties pie viedokļa, ka drošāk tomēr dot neprecīzu signālu (kura precizitāte IR aprakstīta zondes dokumentācijā), kā nolikt lietotāju-parasto nedokumentētas konfigurēšanas priekšā.
> 
> BOSCH bloki izmanto iebūvētu konrolieri zondei. Tad kļumes atpazīšana kļust viegla.


 Par plaši piejamiem parakstiem, kā apiet , uzlabot, rezervēt utt pārveidot.
Par principu. Ražotaji iemanās arī detaļu ar pāris izvadiem tā samudrīt, ka uzreiz nav noprotams kā un ar ko to aizstāt. Tas ir bizness.

----------


## gintsk

Tā pat nesapratu.
Visgrūtāk pieejamie ir BOSCH vadības bloku darbības algoritmu sīki apraksti. Tomēr tie ir pa kādam nopludināti no paša BOSCH. Šis tas ir oficiāli aprakstīts.
Savukārt zondes un tās bosch kontroliera darbība ir viegli atrodama. No tā izejot var cept augšā savu variantu.
Tā pat uz atmel būvētā patentētā, it kā baigi labā (lētā) innovate, atšķirīga no BOSCH un, domāju, pārējiem ražotājiem, koncepcija kā vadīt/lasīt zondi arī ir atrodama. Es pat pieļauju, ka izstādājums ir samērā viegli nokopējams. Palasi to pat viņu forumu, kur dažs nodarbojas ar reverso inženieriju.
Kas vēl?

----------


## gintsk

Ar "daudzi vadības bloki" domāju āftermārketa blokus, kam tā LC un jebkurš cits wbo2 devaiss vajadzīgs. Mūsdienās paredzēts. Tātad aprakstīts.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pieņemsim, Tu esi izdomajis super bloku, kurš ir viegli regulējams, kuram ir paredzē iespejas to paprogrammēt, pat neslēdzot pie kompja, kuram ir papildus ieejas visādam papildus zondēm un devējiem, atmiņas un jaudas niknāku ciparu apstrādei un tagad Tu tā visu izplāsi uz papira un visiem stāstīsi....

----------


## gintsk

Kodu jau nepublicēsi, bet kā tas darbojas jāapraksta vien būs. Kā ta potenciālie pircēji to lietos?

----------


## Raimonds1

Jāapraksta. Bet tam blokam var būt paredzeta vai var nebūt paredzeta iespēja to lietot NOS vai pie daudz augstākām skābekļa koncentrācijām, maināmām degvielām,  detonācijas novēršanām, maināmām kompresijām utt variantu variantiem.  Ar iekšējo šifru  ::

----------


## gintsk

Tā ir cita runa. Daži līderi pārdod katru fīču atsevišķi. Bet tas kārdina "hakerus" radīt savus blokus, kuri konkurē ar to, ka katra extra funkcija nav atsevišķi jāpērk. Konkurence šai lauciņā ir ļoti sīva. Tas, vai gatavo verķi kāds pirks jau ir atkarīga no n-tajiem faktoriem. Ne tikai objektīvās izstrādājuma vērtības. Mārketingam ir liela ietekme. Vajag atrast pircēju, vajag izdarīt pa labam regulētājam. Ir varinti, ka vienu un to pat dzelzi pārdod ar dažādiem nosaukumiem, orientējot dažādu marku tjūneriem ar attiecīgu atbalstu un programmatūru. Ir varianti, kad viss balstās uz sirsnīgu, palīdzētgribošu/spējošu cilvēku (tāds bija Autronic variants). Citi spiež ar iespēju daudzumu. utt utt.
Re ku mēs te pat redzam divus cienījamus vīrus, kas radījuši savus izstrādājumus. Latvijā lietpratēji zin, ka tādi ir. Bet līdz mārkentingam, ka katrs huļigankas lietotājs sapņotu par šiem blokiem, nav nonācis.

----------


## Raimonds1

Piemetot kaut vai to pašu papildus skābekļa variantu vai HHO  ::  Latvijas tirgū diez vai atmaksāsies pētījumi, cik konkrēti var taupīt un cik konkrēti no litra cilindru tilpuma izspiest papildus jaudas.

Kaut vai variants ar HHO, batcapu un aķa nelādēšanu un batcap lādēšanu pilsētas režīmā bremzējot un sekojošu papildus pusprocenta skābekļa došanu pie gaisa 20% un tā visa tur salāgošanu - cik tādam vien vajag papildus iespējas!

Bet lai ko tādu dabūtu citos tirgos  ::

----------


## gintsk

Baigais offtopiks.
domāju, ja šodien ir doma par kaut kā nopietna alternatīva ieviešanu, tad ir jāaizmirst par būtisku peļņu. Tas vienkārši brīvi jāpublicē netā. Citādi: izgudrojumu vienkārši nopirks esošās enerģijas magnāti, vai, ja nē, vienkārši neitralizēs tevi. Bet visticamāk vienkārši nekas nesanāks  :: 

A bet, ja ir algoritms, kā vadīt kaut kādus altenatīvus procesus un sapratne par programmēšanu, paņem, piemēram Megasquitrt, kur liela gatava koda bāze ir brīvi pieejama. Uzraksti savu atzaru un močī traktoru ar gāzi no sūdu čupas, smalki kontrolējot procesus. 

Ja neproti programmēt, atrodi kaut te pat kādu. Sarunā ar efi vai M_J, lai šie uzkodē elektrodiem baigo vadību.
Bet sevišķi cerēt uz pelnīšanu šajā sačakarētajā pasaulē ar tādām lietām IMHO nevajadzētu.

Gints

----------


## Powerons

Nolēmu pacelt senu tēmu.

Gribēju jautāt vai kāds ir ņēmies ar BOSCH CJ125 čipu, 
 priekš kam viņam ir divas analogās izejas, 
viena ir priekš skābekļa dauszuma
- UA Output of lambda output amplifier

Un kam īsti ir domāta otrā analo izeja
- UR Output Ri-signal (analogous)

un vēl jautājums, vai no CJ125 var dabūt arā analogo signālu, ja nelieto SPI , ja iespējamo kļūdu analīze nav nepiesiešama

----------


## M_J

Otra analogā izeja ir saistīta ar zondes temperatūras mērīšanu. Zondei ir jāuztur noteikta temperatūra. To kontrolē mērot zondes "Nernsta šūnas" (tāds laikam būs tulkojums) iekšējo pretestību un salīdzinot to ar etalonu. Un šajā izejā ir rezultāts, kuru pēc tam atmelis izmanto, lai vadītu zondes sildīšanu. Piebildīšu, ka versiju par CJ125 izmantošanu izskatīju, čipu papētīju, bet rezultātā uztaisīju to padarīšanu no Atmega8 + "širpotreba" pārējās komponentes. Iemesls - pieredze strādājot BOSCH sistēmā. Baidos, ka CJ125 jebkurā brīdī var pazust no tirdzniecības. Patiesībā nesaprotu, kā tas vispār varēja parādīties brīvā tirdzniecībā.

----------


## Powerons

Zīmēju shēmu priekš CJ125 un radās jautājums par pašu zondi, ko tad tā īsti mēra, galvenais mērķis uztaisīt skābeķļa sensoru priekš katlumājas,

bet ja pareizi sapratu, tad platjoslas lambda Bosch LSU 4.9 mēra ne tikai skābekļa dauzumu dūmgāzēs, bet arī var mērīt cik daudz ir pārsātināts degmaisījums ar kurināmo. 
Tad sanāk, ka var izmērīt it kā skābekļa daudzumu ar mīnusa zīmi - cik daudz skābeklis pietrūkst.

Vai esmu pareizi sapratis?

----------


## M_J

Mēģināšu īsumā izstāstīt, kā es to saprotu, nepretendējot uz absolūto patiesību, norādot arī atsauci uz avotu http://wbo2.com/lsu/lsuworks.htm Cirkonija lambda zondes pamatā (ir arī titāna zondes ar citu darbības principu) ir tā saucamā Nernsta šūna (ja pareizi iztulkoju), kas satāv no cirkonija dioksīda slānīša, kuram abās pusēs ir elektrodi. Kad Nernsta šūna ir sasniegusi darba temperatūru (zondei LSU4.2 tie ir 750 Celsija grādi), tad atkarībā no atšķirības skābekļa koncentrācijā abās plāksnītes pusēs, mainās spriegums uz elektrodiem. Tā arī strādā parastā šaurjoslas zonde. Tai vienā šūnas pusē ir atmosfēras skābeklis, otrā pusē - atgāzes. Lietojot šaurjoslas zondi motora vadības bloks izmanto divus zondes stāvokļus: 1. atgāzēs skābekļis ir - zondes izejā zems līmenis, 2. skābekļa nav - augsts līmenis. Motora vadības bloks tad tā arī cenšas nobalansēt uz tās robežas, kad atgāzēs sāk parādīties skābeklis. Tas augstais un zemais līmenis mainās atkarībā no zondes temperatūras un nolietojuma pakāpes, bet labas, jaunas zondes izejā spriegums svārstās no 0 līdz 0.9V. Par robežvērtību, kas atdala treknu no liesa maisījuma Bosch ir pieņēmis 0.45V. Tādam tad būtu jābūt šaurjoslas zondes izejā, kad lambda=1. Ir bijuši mēģinājumi (piemēram Subaru), kad auto ražotāji mēģina ar šaurjoslas zondi uzturēt maisījumus, kur lambda atšķiras no 1, bet tos nevar nosaukt par sevišķi veiksmīgiem.
 Bet izrādās ka cirkonija dioksīda slānītis ar elektrodiem abās pusēs spēj strādāt divējādi. No vienas puses - uz elektrodiem parādās spriegums, ja skābekļa koncentrācija slānīša abās pusēs atšķiras. No otras puses - pieslēdzot elektrodiem ārēju strāvas avotu, iespējams pumpēt caur šo slānīti skābekli. To tad arī izmanto Bosch savā platjoslas zondē. Būtībā tajā ir apvienotas divas šaurjoslas zondes. Platjoslas zondē ir izveidota mērkamera (chamber), kur pa mazu caurumiņu iekļūst atgāzes. Viena šaurjoslas zonde mēra atgāzu sastāvu mērkamerā, otra pēc vajadzības piepumpē vai aizpumpē no mērkameras skābekli. Kontrolieris (CJ125) cenšas noturēt mērkamerā tādu skābekļa daudzumu, lai tās zondes izejā, kas to mēra, būtu 0.45V. To viņš dara ar strāvu caur otru zondi (pump cell). Pēc šīs strāvas virziena un vērtības tad arī tiek izrēķināta lambda. Tā kā par atbalsta vērtību tiek izmantoti nevis 0V, bet gan 0.45V, tad tiešām zonde nosacīti var mērīt skābekļa daudzumu arī ar mīnusa zīmi. Tiesa gan ir vērts palasīt pašas zondes dokumentāciju, kur ir atrunātas nianses. Kaut vai tāda, ka zondes parametri ir norādīti pie konkrētu pārējo gāzu sastāva atgāzēs. Tas nozīmē, ka mērījumu rezultāti ir atkarīgi no kurināmā veida.

----------


## Tristan

Pie kāda risināja esi palicis? Ko izmantosi katlumājas dūmgāzu sastāva mērīšanai?

PS Esi kādā projektā izmantojis kādus gatavus Lambda pārveidotājus?

----------


## Obsis

> Nu doma to lambdu izmantot nevis mašīnai, bet ielikt apkures katla dūmgāzēs


 Nāksies mazliet sabēdināt. Mašīnas motorītim ja brīvais skābeklis ir virs procenta desmitdaļām, tad tie jau ir zudumi. Savukārt apkures katlam, ja brīvais skābeklis ir mazāks par 6% tad vides inspektors ir tiesīgs uzlikt sodu. Biežākais brīvā skābekļa saturs katlu dūmgāzēs ir 9...10 un pat 12% (pēdējais gan atkal ir zudums). Vārdu sakot skābeklim ir jābūt ne par daudz un ne par maz. Un viss spēles laukums te kā reiz ap to vērtību, kura a/m sensoram ir nepieejama.
Taču e-bay var sameklēt platjoslas lambda zondi, un tā gan varētu būt derīga šādam pielietājumam. Šauj klāt Arduino analogajai ieejai, un izpildprogrammā sadzen tabulu, kad iedegt par maz releju, kad par daudz releju un cik histerēze starp abiem. Drošvien saprātīgu laika konstanti arī jāievieš, krāsns ir inerciāls zvēriņš.
Domāju, ka Arduino-Nano tas ir kā sviestmaize, pa spēkam. Cena 6 USD. Jebšu 2 USD Leonardo (Arduino compatible). Viss minētais iekš ebay. Leonardo gan nāksies piepirkt RS232 uz USB kontroleri (1,7 USD), citādi nāksies lietot programmatoru, un tas nu gan būtu lieki. Arī tas turpat ķīnīzeru zemē ebay aug buntēm vien griezdamies.
P.S. Par tiem 6% skat VIDM.gov.lv lapas sekciju Normatīvie akti - spēkā esošie - Gaisa aizsardzība, Mazo Katlu MKN. Numuru no galvas neatceros.

----------


## M_J

Tās platjoslas zondes, kas tiek lietotas mašīnās (šeit es domāju Bosch LSU 4.2 un LSU 4.9 nevis kaut kādas pseido platjoslas zondes, kādas lieto, piemēram, Subaru) ļoti labi strādā visā diapazonā līdz pat skābekļa saturam 20.9% (kas atbilst skābekļa saturam gaisā). Un tiek jau izmantotas apkures katlos. Ar vienkāršu Arduino analogās ieejas izmantošanu būs par īsu. Negribu atkāroties, var paskatīties linkus, ko minēju pāris postus augstāk. Vispār Bosch platjoslas zonde ir izgudrojums, kas izraisa cieņu. Kaut vai veids, kā tiek kontrolēta zondes temperatūra kam LSU 4.2 jābūt 750 Celsija grādiem, ir skaists un elegants.

----------


## Obsis

RE: privātā meilā man labdaris ziņo, ka ""Es joprojām nesaportu vienu lietu. Kāpēc jūs tik neprecīzi izsakaties.
Arduino Leonardo: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/arduinoBoardLeonardo šai  iekārtai nevajag RS232 to USB platīti. Viss, pilnīgi viss jau ir  integrēts iekšā. Kāda mārrutka pēc ir jādzen ši neprecīzā purga? Ja tas  ir ar Arduino savietojams kīnīzeris, kurš ir līki apsaukāts, tad tas  Jums nedod tiesības maldināt citus foruma biedrus.""

Kritiku pieņemu. Patiešām es Leonardo pirku no Ķīnas un atnāca bez USB un tāpēc centos brīdināt pārējos. Kā skatos, tad oriģinālajam USB ir uzstādīts. 
Tātad uz priekšu visus biedināšu ne ar Leonardo kā tādu, bet ar Ķīnas Leonardo, eh, veseli 12 komplekti pa galdu mētājas un visur kur vajag tomēr gribas skaisti un nevis divu platīšu sistēmu. Vienīgais mierinājums, ka tas ir tik bezgala lētāks kā oriģinālais, pat arī nokomplektēts ar interfeisa platīti. Kopējā izmaksa komplektam tak zem 5 USD.

----------

